# Twin LNB



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

About a year ago I added the Dish 500, and the installer installed an adaptor and another dual LNB and switch. Although the system works ok, the installation was so messy and unprofessional that I actually considered switching to Direct TV. I like Dish Network Programming and I'm now thinking about cleaning up the mess, installing a twin LNB and eliminate the switches. I'm also considering replacing the co-ax with quad shielded cable. I plan to order the LNB with a dish and use the second dish at a later date to pick up the HDTV satellite. What are your thoughts on this? Can I use one of the dual LNB's to pick up HDTV? All comments would be appreciatd.

Rob


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

If you have only 2 recievers, you can use a twin on the Dish 500 and a dual lnb on the second dish (usually a Dish 300), and you would also need a SW21 switch for each reciever to see the side slot. Each feed on the twin would combine with the feed from the side slot via that sw21... sounds like you will need two sw21's. Don't worry about a bigger switch than a SW21 until you have a third reciever.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

If you switch to the twin LNB, you will never be able to add a 3rd receiver. If that's a possibility in the future, either stay with your current setup with the duals, or install a quad lnb instead of the twin. The quad will support up to 4 receivers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

Thanks Neilster and Mark, I presently have 2 receivers, but a third is a strong possibility and since I'm redoing the installation now, I might as well do the quad. I plan to run the future HDTV setup to just one TV, so one of the duals should work and I'll also have a couple extra switches. Do you think quad shielded RG-6 cable is necessary or a good idea. I have the Sony XBR450 HDTV and the dish signal seems very good, although the cable installation is poorly done.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

Is QS absolutely necessary? Probably not, unless you have a long run...but it's not that much more expensive than normal RG-6, so spend the extra few $$ and do it right.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

Remember with QS that the crimp connector is a little different... Home Depot carries these connectors, as well as the rat shack and others. Make sure to use a good crimp tool as well...


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

Remember with QS that the crimp connector is a little different... Home Depot carries these connectors, as well as the rat shack and others. Make sure to use a good crimp tool as well...


----------

